# Hushin



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now don’t take this the wrong way. 
I have watched some of the Hushin videos on YouTube and most are ok. But I watched one of the latest ones and have a question. 
Why is Erik chesser untouchable. 
He shot an elk 4 or 5 times with his bow over two days. Some of his shots looked to be 80+ yards. I watched some older videos and it seems to be a pattern. Like a long range rifle guy shooting at 1000+. He wounds animals and gets no heat for it. 
I just don’t understand why. 
The other two guys seem very respectful of the animals they hunt but Erik not so much. 

Change my mind!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't watched any of the videos you mention, but I won't try and change your mind.

They are not my style.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I've given him plenty of heat for it over the years. All his flatty gai boys come to his rescue every time. There's too many to tackle just by myself.

For some reason he's a hero. I don't get it. He's a terrible hunter and an awful shot. In 2014, the only year I went to the TAC shoot, I was at the practice range shooting before my time to go shoot the course. I could sense that everyone around me was watching something, and it got very quiet. Just then Eric cheeser steppes up to shoot next to me. It was like everyone was watching Jesus perform a miracle. So I watched to see what was so impressive about him. His first shot at 20 yards, he completely missed the target. Not just by a few inches, I'm talking feet! So I laughed and pretty loudly said "you guys need to find a new hero, this guy is a clown". I was asked to leave shortly after due to my 'inflammatory comments'.

I will give him this, not only is he a pretty good con artist, he has managed to physically kill the only elk in history That still to this day, won't die on social media.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=138219&stc=1&d=1571332341


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know him personally, but he seems genuine. If I had wounded a bull, I would be slinging more arrows to try and finish him off.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There aren't many times sheep and I have seen completely eye to eye on things. Everyone save this thread as evidence that today is still a day of miracles!

I don't want to pile on. I'm sure he is a nice enough guy. I don't believe he's all that genuine, though. He was branded in all Tines Up gear when he killed that bull, and now look what he's done with it. He photoshopped and edited TU out of all his photos. He left Tines Up for reasons unknown to me, nor do I care, to go to HUSH, and then utilized basically their logo on all his "fire bull" branded stuff. This isn't even a defense of Tines Up either. Just that whole thing seemed rather odd, and petty, and dirty to me. 

But alas, he did kill an awesome bull. And that video is a really cool hunting video. I'll give him credit for that. But that whole shtick just isn't my style.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I had to look up Erik chesser on google just to see who it was you guys are talking about. What has always bothered me about watching that guy on video is his freaking ears tucked inside his hat. No idea why he does that, it's just one of those things that bugs me. Heck, I hate the flat bill hats that have become popular too. In my mind, it's the style of a vanilla ice wannabe. I dump those hats in the same phucket bucket as baggy/saggy pants, but I degress.

As HUSHIN goes, I occasionally enjoy watching their videos on youtube. That said, it's pretty obvious they've got a lot of product placement for their sponsors. I think they've gone overboard on the product placement honestly. It's almost as bad as watching the Outdoor or Pursuit channels on TV. The only thing I don't like about HUSH in general is I think they draw too much attention to Utah. We're getting more hunters every year, we don't need anyone encouraging that trend.

Like it or not, their probably celebrities. Guess you can say their "local boys who made it big". A lot of people like that, and they'll back them up. I was never one to celebrity worship. I could care less, we all put our pants on one leg at at time.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> I've given him plenty of heat for it over the years. All his flatty gai boys come to his rescue every time. There's too many to tackle just by myself.
> 
> For some reason he's a hero. I don't get it. He's a terrible hunter and an awful shot. In 2014, the only year I went to the TAC shoot, I was at the practice range shooting before my time to go shoot the course. I could sense that everyone around me was watching something, and it got very quiet. Just then Eric cheeser steppes up to shoot next to me. It was like everyone was watching Jesus perform a miracle. So I watched to see what was so impressive about him. His first shot at 20 yards, he completely missed the target. Not just by a few inches, I'm talking feet! So I laughed and pretty loudly said "you guys need to find a new hero, this guy is a clown". I was asked to leave shortly after due to my 'inflammatory comments'.
> 
> ...


Sheep.... That is awesome!

I actually love the fact that you are willing to speak your mind on and off the forum no matter who you piss off. Goes to being yourself no matter the circumstances. If they asked you to leave it also goes to show that most people just can't take criticism, F'n panssies!!!!

If you are that thin skinned you are your own worst enemy in my opinion. Dude...keep being sheepassassin. Differences make a more complete world.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I watch a lot of the Hush videos and they are honestly some of the worst shots that I have seen, especially Eric and Brian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I just saw a couple of them...not impressed. I saw the ear thing inside the hat. I'm not judging I am just commenting; it could be an insecurity thing about his ears. I dunno for certain. but really was not impressed. I'd rather watch Ridgetop's trail cam vids and pics.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I roll my eyes at the hero worship these guys and other "celebrities" get. Nobody wants to criticize hushin because as sheep said, you will get massacred by legions of hushin sack garglers. Any honest criticism aimed their way will be met by scores of "jealous hater" comments back at you.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I watch their channel, and quite a few others on Youtube. My kids have taken over the TV so I mainly watch shows on Youtube. 

I would say they are no better or worse than other channels or hunters as far as having to shoot an animal more than once. It does happen. 

But i think most would agree, and i was taught, you shoot until the animal is down. 

The first two shots weren't great but the other shots were not shown so we don't really know on those. But I can say they do seem to put bad archery shots on deer and elk each season. Pretty good rifle hunters though. 

I equate this in some way to fly fishing videos I put on youtube. Every once in a while someone will chime in about the proper way to handle a trout or scold you for using hooks with barbs. Not everything goes perfectly or as planned every time you shoot at an animal, or net a fish, or drive your car, or complete a project at work. Chit happens. 

But I think if it's not your cup of tea you don't have to watch it. But you have to admit it takes guts to put that on the internet. Very easily could have done some editing and had a one shot kill.

EDIT TOTP!

Also their fly fishing videos are some of my favorites.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here is how I feel about it. If you don't like them don't watch them. Hey are helping bring a lot of kids in to hunting which we need. If you ever stop by their booth at any show its packed with kids and for that I really appreciate what they are doing. I am one to try and never talk bad about anyone or look down on them as we all put our pants on the same way.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

AJ13 said:


> Here is how I feel about it. If you don't like them don't watch them. Hey are helping bring a lot of kids in to hunting which we need. If you ever stop by their booth at any show its packed with kids and for that I really appreciate what they are doing. I am one to try and never talk bad about anyone or look down on them as we all put our pants on the same way.


Look at the point creep in our big game drawing system. Look how many people are applying now compared to 10 years ago. I'm not seeing where having more kids getting involved in hunting is beneficial. It's guys like them who have ruined the sport in more ways than they have helped it. Recruiting chit loads of kids who are only in it for the 'kool' factor is just one way they have negatively impacted the sport


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I would think an increase in people applying or point creep can't just be attributed to them. Our population in Utah has increased dramatically in the same time frame. I do they they have an impact like sheep states, however I don't think blaming it all on them is even plausible. There are SOO many people moving to Utah and with that comes more hunters.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I would think the old mantra of "if you don't apply you can't draw and if you don't draw you can't hunt" probably has more effect than YouTube.

How many of those point holders do you think are being put in by their parents? I'll bet more than half the kids have no idea how many points they have and how many it takes to draw. Much less know what unit they even applied for.

I would imagine that there are more than a few kids that couldn't care less about it at all. Dad and mom are just banking points and hoping their kid will come to their senses when they get older.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

middlefork said:


> I would think the old mantra of "if you don't apply you can't draw and if you don't draw you can't hunt" probably has more effect than YouTube.
> 
> How many of those point holders do you think are being put in by their parents? I'll bet more than half the kids have no idea how many points they have and how many it takes to draw. Much less know what unit they even applied for.
> 
> I would imagine that there are more than a few kids that couldn't care less about it at all. Dad and mom are just banking points and hoping their kid will come to their senses when they get older.


I wish my parents did that during my teenage years!!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I wish my parents did that during my teenage years!!


There's part of the problem as well. If the kid isn't excited about hunting, why even put them in at all? At 14, I was applying myself for tags and points. My parents weren't doing it for me. I wanted to go hunting. If a kid doesn't want to go, let them sit out of the draws.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> There's part of the problem as well. If the kid isn't excited about hunting, why even put them in at all? At 14, I was applying myself for tags and points. My parents weren't doing it for me. I wanted to go hunting. If a kid doesn't want to go, let them sit out of the draws.


I wanted to go but didn't have much opportunity or knowledge of how to go about it. Let alone buying gear when being raised by a single mom.

I was taken on my only deer hunt at 14 by my uncle and after that it was up to me to figure it out. We didn't have a ton of money so gear and tags just weren't going to happen. So for someone like me who wanted to hunt but really only had opportunity at doves or the occasional duck hunt the above mentioned scenario would have been awesome later in life.

I got back into hunting at 22 after finally making enough money to not only support myself but have money to buy hunting gear.

Not everyone had the same opportunity you did as a kid.

It's all about perspective.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I watch their videos with my kids and I promise to buy my kids a hat at the expo every year (sometimes they pick the Hush hats and other years they buy others). In all it is something fun we watch together. Did his shots make me feel a little sick? For sure. I’m glad he found the bull and finished him off. These guys put themselves in the public eye and they take the good and bad as it is deserved. But other than that I don’t have anything bad to say about them as my kids and I don’t define ourselves by how someone else hunts.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

JuddCT said:


> I watch their videos with my kids and I promise to buy my kids a hat at the expo every year (sometimes they pick the Hush hats and other years they buy others). In all it is something fun we watch together. Did his shots make me feel a little sick? For sure. I'm glad he found the bull and finished him off. These guys put themselves in the public eye and they take the good and bad as it is deserved. But other than that I don't have anything bad to say about them as my kids and I don't define ourselves by how someone else hunts.


Very well said!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It may be unfortunate that social media being what it is that pictures and video show up that offends some people. It also speaks volumes that so many people get caught up in it.

I purposely refrain from most social medial. No Facebook, Twitter, Instagram (sorry ridgetop). In fact this is one of the few I actually post on. However I do feel it is in our best interest to put hunting in the best light we can. I just don't quite understand the need to put it all out there as far as how far, how close, how many shots or how much was recovered or fed to dogs.

And yes I wish I was smart enough to purchase a lifetime deer tag at the time, but I was not that smart. Also being a poor father I never bought points for my kids although all four have varying degrees of participation in hunting and seemed to have figured out the system for themselves.

Now for grand kids, maybe grandpa is doing a little to encourage them to get engaged in the sport. And any of you who feel threatened by the newer hunters please be aware that they are the ones who are going to fight for your privilege to hunt in the future.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Annnnd they are why i dont go to wild arrow.
Annnnd his rat tail disturbs me.
I am with sheep on this one. 
That is all.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Any opportunity I have to add more hunting in my life (even you tube hunting videos) is all right by me. I will say, though, that watching many different hunting videos and seeing how many of these people wound an animal with a bow and are unable to recover it makes me hesitant to consider bow hunting. Don’t get me wrong, there is zero judgment here for those of you that hunt with a bow. I can see the draw. It would just be crushing to me to injure an animal and be unable to recover it. I also get it is possible to wound an animal with a rifle, but it has to be much less likely. For the most part I enjoy the Hushin crew videos.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

olibooger said:


> Annnnd they are why i dont go to wild arrow.
> Annnnd his rat tail disturbs me.
> I am with sheep on this one.
> That is all.


Wow, dudes got a rat tail? I've only ever watched one or two of their videos.. I'd rather rewatch SOLO HNTR anyway. Remi is a super cool guy, when I had an Instagram, he would actually have full on conversations with me when I had a question about his gear or his glassing tactics, or whatever.

I don't like the name Hushin personally, their brand just isn't for me.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I message Tim Burnette for tips!! Solo Hntr is what's up. Remi is awesome!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I really don't mind watching their videos. They are no different that any other hunting shows. Everyone takes shots they probably shouldn't. Well not everyone. I am honestly say that I have unfortunately. But we all learn from a out mistakes. I hope. They are a good bunch of guys for the most part. They really mean well. I actually grew up with Casey. He's a good dude. Never meet the other two. I know that they are living their dreams and good for them. 

PS. Sheep, I would love to if you made your own hunting show. the commentary would be by far worth the watch! You would get quite the viewings.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> Look at the point creep in our big game drawing system. Look how many people are applying now compared to 10 years ago. I'm not seeing where having more kids getting involved in hunting is beneficial. It's guys like them who have ruined the sport in more ways than they have helped it. Recruiting chit loads of kids who are only in it for the 'kool' factor is just one way they have negatively impacted the sport


They have only been around for maybe 5 years. So you are telling me because of them the point creep is happening.  Think about that one for a min. Also think about 10 years ago. Most people were trying to save their house and not worried about hunting. People with an attitude like you are what give hunters a bad name.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

JuddCT said:


> I watch their videos with my kids and I promise to buy my kids a hat at the expo every year (sometimes they pick the Hush hats and other years they buy others). In all it is something fun we watch together. Did his shots make me feel a little sick? For sure. I'm glad he found the bull and finished him off. These guys put themselves in the public eye and they take the good and bad as it is deserved. But other than that I don't have anything bad to say about them as my kids and I don't define ourselves by how someone else hunts.


 Very well said.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

AJ13 said:


> They have only been around for maybe 5 years. So you are telling me because of them the point creep is happening.  Think about that one for a min. Also think about 10 years ago. Most people were trying to save their house and not worried about hunting. People with an attitude like you are what give hunters a bad name.


Times up started around 2008-2009. Eric cheeser was part of that. That's when shed hunting blew up and became popular. How is my attitude what's wrong with hunting? Because I don't want people hunting just because it's 'cool'? There's enough hunters as it is. The serious guys will recruit their kids or the other right people. Applying everyone and their dogs isn't benefiting anyone.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> Times up started around 2008-2009. Eric cheeser was part of that. That's when shed hunting blew up and became popular. How is my attitude what's wrong with hunting? Because I don't want people hunting just because it's 'cool'? There's enough hunters as it is. The serious guys will recruit their kids or the other right people. Applying everyone and their dogs isn't benefiting anyone.


"Eric Cheeser" :rotfl: Sheep, as brash as you can be, you are also equally hilarious at times


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

hunting777 said:


> PS. Sheep, I would love to if you made your own hunting show. the commentary would be by far worth the watch! You would get quite the viewings.


I thought about it, the problem is I mostly hunt alone for my tags. When I'm hunting with others, I'm usually guiding or running range finders, adjusting turrets, spotting, etc... And I don't wanna get caught up in hunting for footage and likes/views. Maybe some day when my kid is old enough to go I'll start having him run the camera and try it. We'll see


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know more than I will say on here. I will just say not a fan.

Not a big "B role" guy anyways.


(P.S. they don't take the good with the bad. They don't acknowledge wrong doing and just "block" anyone who questions them lol).


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> I know more than I will say on here. I will just say not a fan.
> 
> Not a big "B role" guy anyways.
> 
> (P.S. they don't take the good with the bad. They don't acknowledge wrong doing and just "block" anyone who questions them lol).


They block me every chance they get 

What's that guys name that looks like ET? He's so awkward in the videos


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> They block me every chance they get
> 
> What's that guys name that looks like ET? He's so awkward in the videos


I honestly haven't watched a video in who knows how long. Now I want to know who ET is haha. The last Hushin affiliated video I watched was Bridget crying over someone shooting her public land deer. That got me blocked real fast.

Speaking of which.. if there was a reason I would be against bait, since W2U started a bait thread, that would be it. They blazed a razor path all summer to lay out feed and set up crap - in a place where the trail wasn't existent and should not have been cut - then were pissed others hunted it. So yep... vote changed, ban bait.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

sheepassassin said:


> Times up started around 2008-2009. Eric cheeser was part of that. That's when shed hunting blew up and became popular. How is my attitude what's wrong with hunting? Because I don't want people hunting just because it's 'cool'? There's enough hunters as it is. The serious guys will recruit their kids or the other right people. Applying everyone and their dogs isn't benefiting anyone.


You were talked about point creep. So after thinking about it you needed to switch over to Shed Hunting. Even if you went with when Times up started. Most of the units are well over 10 years to draw. So that does not help your point. Yeah your attitude right there shows it. Because YOU think there is enough hunters no one else should be recruiting kids to the outdoors. I guess you would rather see the kids playing video games and staying in side. So now you are blaming them for parents putting their kids in the draw. 
Sorry you don't make any since.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I rarely watch hunting videos. I just don't find enjoyment in watching a stranger's reaction to killing something. Most are just about marketing and self-aggrandizing. The Hushin guys might be the best or the worst- I have no idea. But I do know the example set in hunting videos leaches into the attitude of many hunters.

This is a hunting show I liked -- 





..


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

AJ13 said:


> You were talked about point creep. So after thinking about it you needed to switch over to Shed Hunting. Even if you went with when Times up started. Most of the units are well over 10 years to draw. So that does not help your point. Yeah your attitude right there shows it. Because YOU think there is enough hunters no one else should be recruiting kids to the outdoors. I guess you would rather see the kids playing video games and staying in side. So now you are blaming them for parents putting their kids in the draw.
> Sorry you don't make any since.


AJ you need to go back and read what SA has written. I think you are reading things in it that are not there. I'll give you one example. He never said don't recruit anymore hunters. He said (paraphrase) We don't need young hunters who's hearts are not into it and who lack passion for conservation as a whole and only want the coolness factor of it.

To me that would be ideal too. Problem is the human condition, we can't control people's behavior.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

To add a little irony to this thread the first time I saw a video from their channel, it was linked in a thread on this forum. I had never heard of them before seeing their video here haha


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

MadHunter said:


> AJ you need to go back and read what SA has written. I think you are reading things in it that are not there. I'll give you one example. He never said don't recruit anymore hunters. He said (paraphrase) We don't need young hunters who's hearts are not into it and who lack passion for conservation as a whole and only want the coolness factor of it.
> 
> To me that would be ideal too. Problem is the human condition, we can't control people's behavior.


You might want to go read post #13. Sorry I am reading what was posted. How do you guys know if the kids hearts are it in our not. Everyone has to start somewhere. Maybe the kids don't have a dad in their life to get them in to hunting and one of these YouTube channels help. I have never heard of a kid saying I got in to hunting because of the cool factory.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I dont like that idea that we as a hunting community tear each other down. We are under attack on so many other sides, we need to band together. I am an avid predator hunter and its crazy to see all the laws being places in surrounding states. That being said I dont agree with everyone in their style, or thoughts towards hunting. I have actually watched quite a few of the Hushin videos. Some I really like, and others I dont. I prefer watching Uncle Randy, SoloHntr, or Meateater episodes. I think Steve Rinella is probably one of the all time greatest champions the hunting community has. He has helped people get a better understanding of why we do what we do as hunters. But I disagree with Steve on a lot of things. I think everyone has made a bad shot, but we need to learn from it. If it is an habitual thing that is happening with Eric, he needs to learn his limits. Im fine with them doing what they are doing, until they show up where I hunt ;-)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

AJ13 said:


> You might want to go read post #13. Sorry I am reading what was posted. How do you guys know if the kids hearts are it in our not. Everyone has to start somewhere. Maybe the kids don't have a dad in their life to get them in to hunting and one of these YouTube channels help. I have never heard of a kid saying I got in to hunting because of the cool factory.


I have. I hear it all the time. I am involved with youth sports in and out of school and I hear it all the time. When I talk to some of these kids about the the outdoors as a whole they are either clueless or don't care. They want to be seen with the best guns, clothes and gear and post it all on social media. they want to video their hunts and get monetized by you tube. Not all but that is the general consensus.



sheepassassin said:


> Look at the point creep in our big game drawing system. Look how many people are applying now compared to 10 years ago. I'm not seeing where having more kids getting involved in hunting is beneficial. It's guys like them who have ruined the sport in more ways than they have helped it. Recruiting chit loads of kids who are only in it for the 'kool' factor is just one way they have negatively impacted the sport


I'm not arguing for or against it. I am just taking it in full context.

And I'll take another TOTP


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Packout said:


> I rarely watch hunting videos. I just don't find enjoyment in watching a stranger's reaction to killing something. Most are just about marketing and self-aggrandizing. The Hushin guys might be the best or the worst- I have no idea. But I do know the example set in hunting videos leaches into the attitude of many hunters.
> 
> This is a hunting show I liked --
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this video Packout. Definitely the best hunt I've ever seen. No glamour, no corporate $$; just a son and his dad on a hunt of a lifetime. It's so good it brought me to chills. I actually called my dad and proposed planning a hunt together, he's turning 76 in a few days.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

As hunting shows/videos go, the ones I like watching are the ones I can learn something from. If i don't feel like I'm learning something, i stop watching. Lately, I haven't watched as many Hushin video's. I'm just not learning anything. I'll watch solo hunter on occasion, cause.. well, that's all I do, and I never get tired of watching "uncle randy", although its been more of his crew on video lately. Another one that i'll watch, especially when it gets closer to turkey season is Dale Outdoors. I could care less if it's a big name, I only care if there is something to learn.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I had to look up Erik chesser on google just to see who it was you guys are talking about. What has always bothered me about watching that guy on video is his freaking ears tucked inside his hat. No idea why he does that, it's just one of those things that bugs me. Heck, I hate the flat bill hats that have become popular too. In my mind, it's the style of a vanilla ice wannabe. I dump those hats in the same phucket bucket as baggy/saggy pants, but I degress.
> 
> As HUSHIN goes, I occasionally enjoy watching their videos on youtube. That said, it's pretty obvious they've got a lot of product placement for their sponsors. I think they've gone overboard on the product placement honestly. It's almost as bad as watching the Outdoor or Pursuit channels on TV. The only thing I don't like about HUSH in general is I think they draw too much attention to Utah. We're getting more hunters every year, we don't need anyone encouraging that trend.
> 
> Like it or not, their probably celebrities. Guess you can say their "local boys who made it big". A lot of people like that, and they'll back them up. I was never one to celebrity worship. I could care less, we all put our pants on one leg at at time.


Hey, I love flat brim hats and so does your mom.

Freaking fashion police!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

scartinez said:


> Hey, I love flat brim hats and so does your mom.
> 
> Freaking fashion police!


First time on the internet?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I don't think that you can blame mom, dad, or grandpa for putting in their kids and grandkids for tags. Those kids have passed hunter's saftey, and in order to get points, they have to purchase licenses every year (or two if you're smart). In that way, these people are contributing to hunting by contributing the dollars needed to help manage our resources correctly. I don't see anything wrong there.

What is the difference between starting a college fund for your kid when he's 5 and purchasing hunting points for him when he's 12? I don't think anyone would say that planning for your education was a bad thing...even if little Johnny has no idea if he's going to college or trade school, what he wants to be in life, etc, etc. Is planning ahead for your kids' hunting future all that bad - even if they may not exhibiti interest now? I don't think so. Point being, it's just a good idea to plan ahead when one has the means to do so.

I'll be the first to say that I hate looking at drawing odds and how they are getting worse every year. It's a fact though that overall hunting numbers are going down, and at some point, there won't be enough hunters to advocate effectively for us. That will be a sad day, so any new hunters we can get are welcome in my book...even if that means I might have to sacrifice a few coveted tags along the way.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I always hear how we shouldn't attack "our own". Look... If you are an "influencer" and maybe one of the few representations of what hunters are like that gets spread around - you should be subject to scrutiny. You know how many people only learn of hunting from youtube and Joe Rogan? We just had a massive thread for a first time hunter - where did their knowledge come from? The internet. That's why people on that thread hammered home what the "right" thing to do was.

It's important for the sport to be represented in an ethical and realistic manner. Sure, that doesn't mean they have to hunt just like you. Flinging 80 yard shots when you suck with a bow is bad. These guys represent, and make massive profits, on hunting. They should be held to a high standard and subject to scrutiny.

Erik from muley freak should have come out and said "I should have known better". Eric Chesser should have said he knew, after a decade of idaho hunting, he should have bought an archery license in Idaho. The gosh **** NEBO ram should have been confiscated and the guide should have had a suspended license. When Josh Bowmar speared a bear, even if we feel it's ok, it shouldn't have been turned into a monetization opportunity. It's only an honest mistake if you are honest about it. Instead, they bash the people who call it out and their bandwagon of newly found IG archers jump in. Even "normal" people like the MJ thread- she should have said she made a mistake. She didn't. She gave an excuse, but never said I learned from this and it will never happen again.

So yeah.. sometimes protecting our passion involves calling others out. Because that video may make a kid feel good doing a 5 foot hold over with his bow on a Muley, or that thread may make someone feel ok with leaving meat on an animal, and so on so forth. Some of you were fortunate to have great hunting teachers... so even if people are strangers you need to understand your actions in the field turn you into a teacher. Even more true when you are releasing youtube video's to 300K followers.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well this thread was fun for awhile but...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> What has always bothered me about watching that guy on video is his freaking ears tucked inside his hat. No idea why he does that, it's just one of those things that bugs me. Heck, I hate the flat bill hats that have become popular too. In my mind, it's the style of a vanilla ice wannabe. I dump those hats in the same phucket bucket as baggy/saggy pants, but I degress.


I also hate the flat bills, only because they look so weird to me. But, I asked my wife the same question about the ears in the hat thing, because she does this. She does it because she's got a pretty small head and most of the hats she has are from the outdoor rec industry (climbing, running, etc) which tend to be the huge trucker style hats. If she puts one of those hats on her head with it sitting on her ears it looks as though the top of the hat is going to touch the clouds!!! It looks much weirder that way.

I can't speak to everyone else that does this, but I've seen a whole lot of it on people that aren't vanilla ice wannabes. People just tend to follow others around them. It does look weird though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

While we're bashing on people, anyone ever watch Buck McNeely? [email protected]%$ that guy. I can't watch that fat blood thirsty [email protected] for one minute......


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I always heard if you wear a flattie, it was a sign you were looking for some manly love.
Is that not true?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

shaner said:


> I always heard if you wear a flattie, it was a sign you were looking for some manly love.
> Is that not true?


could just be coincidence. you need to wear the flat brim and post vids on the net for that to be true.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Think I might have watched 1 of their vids a while back. Must not have been too impressed as I can't even remember it. I abhor the monitization of hunting, always have. The proliferation of social media has been both a curse and a blessing: mostly a curse with the social media hunting hero wannabe's. No thanks, I'll pass. I'll just stick to the occasional youtube vids by unknown diy hunters simply wanting to share their hunting adventures...


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

shaner said:


> I always heard if you wear a flattie, it was a sign you were looking for some manly love.
> Is that not true?


I heard the same thing about people who drive trucks with the tow mirrors extended when there not towing anything.


----------



## Rdog (May 17, 2018)

ns450f said:


> shaner said:
> 
> 
> > I always heard if you wear a flattie, it was a sign you were looking for some manly love.
> ...


And the coal rolling out their tailpipe is their pheromones. &#128514;


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> While we're bashing on people, anyone ever watch Buck McNeely? [email protected]%$ that guy. I can't watch that fat blood thirsty [email protected] for one minute......


Haha....I've only seen that show once and I thought I had stumbled onto a rerun of an old public access show from the 80s. Really weird vibe. Honestly it's nearly impossible to have a hunting/fishing TV show without selling out totally. Steve Rinella has talked pretty honestly about this, he left his first show and started Meat Eater because he didn't like the pressures from the industry. Honestly his show is the only one worth a **** to me, it's by far the most honest one I've seen and they tend to spend a lot of time showing what happens after the kill also, with butchering and cooking. He's not afraid to show failure either, there are plenty of episodes with missed shots or just plain getting skunked.


----------

